# Campgrounds Near West Point



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We will be dropping off my son at West Point and are looking for nearby camping. Any suggestions?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Newburgh KOA

By the way, one of our members is an instructor at West Point.....Not Yet. Maybe it will help him









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you are retired military you can stay at the CG there at West Point. Let me know though, if you are planning there is some stuff you should know about the access road!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> If you are retired military you can stay at the CG there at West Point. Let me know though, if you are planning there is some stuff you should know about the access road!


Agreed. We stayed there for a few days last year...absolutely beautiful. Carry your fishing pole! Oh, and can you say 4Low! LOL Have a great time!
Ken


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I rounded the corner and to my horror I saw the hill.....
















It's me, my Chevy Silverado 1500HD, a 31RQS, one wife, 1 kid, one dog and serious need for a change of clothing!!!!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I rounded the corner and to my horror I saw the hill.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you've peaked my curiosity, how did the hill go and could you describe the grade, if you decided to go for it.


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> If you are retired military you can stay at the CG there at West Point. Let me know though, if you are planning there is some stuff you should know about the access road!


 I was never in the service







, so I guess I lucked out. I wont have to climb the hill.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

wiracer24 said:


> If you are retired military you can stay at the CG there at West Point. Let me know though, if you are planning there is some stuff you should know about the access road!


 I was never in the service







, so I guess I lucked out. I wont have to climb the hill.








[/quote]

According to the website, new cadets can make reservations starting soon. Check it out...you might get to experience the "ride of a lifetime" yet









http://www.westpointmwr.com/ACTIVITY/OUTDOOR/Roundpd.htm

BOL
Ken


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wiracer24 said:


> If you are retired military you can stay at the CG there at West Point. Let me know though, if you are planning there is some stuff you should know about the access road!


 I was never in the service







, so I guess I lucked out. I wont have to climb the hill.








[/quote]

Use Round pond if you can get a spot. The entrance is steep but doable. I have been up and down it many times. Sorry I won't still be here when you arrive, would give you the dollar tour.

Congrats to your son, still one of the most competitive college applications in the nation. If you have any questions about USMA send me a PM. I am not on the boards much lately but will reply to a direct message.

Cheers,
Jared


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> I rounded the corner and to my horror I saw the hill.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you've peaked my curiosity, how did the hill go and could you describe the grade, if you decided to go for it.
[/quote]

Well the Silverado had more than what I thought it did. I had serious doubts. The first part of the hill is obscured as I remember. Once you start driving in and round the first left hand corner, the two hills are displayed in clear and distict horror. After getting to the top and discussing my first non-sherpa guided hike to the top, I was told that many a tow vehicle could not cut the mustard and ther were several local tow services that had considerable experience in rescuing those that couldn't do it.

Once you round the corner your pretty much commited unless you want to try backing down.

I am going to try to find some photos. Stand by.

Eric

On Edit: I searched the Web and didn't find anything. I did take photo's and transfered them to CD I will see if I can locate them when I get home tonight.

Eric


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

YES...congrats to your son. He will enjoy the challenge and it will open doors he never though possible in the future. The military academies are still the best thing out there for an education and a jump start on life.

With an '02 Silverado and a 23 foot trailer, you will have NO problem...it is fun though! My old rig - a 1994 Ford F150 (with 175,000 mi)pulling a 23 foot Rockwood) made it so you are good to go. Plus spring time too...just sit back and enjoy the ride up







Call immediately to verify when you can make reservations though!!! Round Pond will fill up quickly for that week and graduation week(probably on the opening day for reservations). We went up for the West Point Women's Conference (yep, she is the grad, I'm the Ret. Warrant Officer) and enjoyed every minute of it. It was during Sandhurst...she sat in conference and I jumped from competition to competition. I think I had more fun than she did. 
Take your camera and enjoy the scenery. 
Ken


----------

